# Any tricks to fix loud keys on keyboard?



## x1222

Anyone know a way?


----------



## Vizy

i don't know a way but the same thing happened to me. My completely silent mx3200 sounds like a trype writer now. Only keys i never use are still silent.


----------



## smellsorange

Take it apart and clean it reallllllly good. This is what I do. The wife complains I sound like gunfire or something. .. as she says "gunfire or something" I don't care much for the clackety tho. I kinda miss my old ibm keyboard that sounded like double tap gun fire by just pressing one key down and releasing it..

Do your unused keys when you take them off (different keyboards have different ways of doing this) have any sort of greasy compound on them? This is something that you may barely be able to notice.. I've seen it before.. I'm sure there is some sort of compatible grease if this is the case. I'd have to search engine it..

I don't mean to sound funny, but depending on the actual way the keys are attached to it you may be able to actually oil it by using extremely small amounts of 3n1 household oil.


----------



## x1222

I was actually thinking about putting on oil, but i was scared to short the keyboard. I only have olive oil too. The keyboard is pretty new, the computer shop is just pretty far. I guess i'll have to exchange it and hope it was my keyboard and not this keyboard version.


----------



## bengal85

yeah dont oil it it will ruin it I have had experience with that well I watched a friends do it


----------

